# I forgot the PIN number of the lock screen on my Moto G second gen



## IndRaj95 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm unable to do anything to get into my device as both data connection and Wi-Fi are off and USB debugging is disabled. Is there any way to enable them? 

Otherwise suggest a way to root the device in this state and delete PIN and also to un-root it after the problem is solved.

I don't want to factory reset as I have important data on my phone's internal memory.

My device is un-rooted and runs on Android 4.4.4.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 17, 2015)

*support.google.com/nexus/answer/3388218?hl=en


----------



## IndRaj95 (Feb 17, 2015)

I've tried all of them.They are of no use in solving my problem as the device has internet connection off..


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

Root will require unlocking of the bootloader which will in turn factory reset your phone.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 17, 2015)

important data you say ? send a mail to NSA and they will have it resolved for you.


----------



## IndRaj95 (Feb 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Root will require unlocking of the bootloader which will in turn factory reset your phone.



Is there an way for temporary root or root without unlocking bootloader using cwm or something else?

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> important data you say ? send a mail to NSA and they will have it resolved for you.



Oh really?  Wonder why kitkat didn't include a proper way for recovery from forgot PIN..


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2015)

IndRaj95 said:


> Oh really?  Wonder why kitkat didn't include a proper way for recovery from forgot PIN..



Actually is joke. Regards.


----------



## IndRaj95 (Feb 18, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Actually is joke. Regards.



I know that! 

Any hacker here?Or does anyone know someone who can help me out but is not a part of this forum?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2015)

Have you tried this: How to bypass Android's lock screen pattern, PIN or password


----------



## $hadow (Feb 18, 2015)

Bootloader unlock is must for root.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

IndRaj95 said:


> I know that!
> 
> Any hacker here?Or does anyone know someone who can help me out but is not a part of this forum?



Do you have account on XDA??? XDA is developers forum.. you will get anything there..
there is forum called "Android development" in that you can clear your pattern/pin through ADB, if ADB not installed you can install it and you can get access also.. links below...

1.[ZIP FLASH] Bypass And Unlock Any Android Loâ€¦ | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums
2.[Android][Guide]Hacking And Bypassing Androiâ€¦ | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums 
3.[NO ROOT] [NO USB DEBUGGING] Bypass Too Manyâ€¦ | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums
4.Lock Screen security bypass - Unlock PIN/PASâ€¦ | Samsung Galaxy Note II GT-N7100, N7105 | XDA Forums
5.[GUIDE][HOW-TO]Crack android pattern lock! | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums
6.*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2366979

there are still more available... differs according to developers creation, bug in system etc etc.. enjoy... 

And why digitians not suggesting XDA?? Or nobody knows about XDA??


----------



## $hadow (Feb 19, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Do you have account on XDA??? XDA is developers forum.. you will get anything there..
> there is forum called "Android development" in that you can clear your pattern/pin through ADB, if ADB not installed you can install it and you can get access also.. links below...
> 
> 1.[ZIP FLASH] Bypass And Unlock Any Android Loâ€¦ | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums
> ...



Sometimes xda can make a simple step hard if the person doing so is not fully aware of it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 19, 2015)

I know that on Apple if you forget your pin and even recovery mail is lost, its gone forever.
On Android also I believe its the same. But if xda has hack for your specific phone and firmware otherwise.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Sometimes xda can make a simple step hard if the person doing so is not fully aware of it.



Yes.. only "Sometimes" not always.. I always find everything okay with it "XDA"...

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I know that on Apple if you forget your pin and even recovery mail is lost, its gone forever.
> On Android also I believe its the same. But if xda has hack for your specific phone and firmware otherwise.



ohh curious case of Apple... 
Yes for specific phone is a must thing for Android... But this pattern lock removal likes is for any android device... Sometimes developers also creates solution for all because it's common problem of forgetting...


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 19, 2015)

Stop this nonsense... Moto phones come with pre-installed recovery. Boot to recovery and factory reset the phone!

Power off > Press Volume down and power button at same time.

Press volume down twice and now *factory* will be highlighted
Press volume up and follow instruction


----------



## IndRaj95 (Feb 19, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Have you tried this: How to bypass Android's lock screen pattern, PIN or password



Wifi and data connection are off.I just need to somehow switch on wi-fi/data connection...It'll solve my problem!

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Do you have account on XDA??? XDA is developers forum.. you will get anything there..
> there is forum called "Android development" in that you can clear your pattern/pin through ADB, if ADB not installed you can install it and you can get access also.. links below...



Thanks for the links.I also searched xda but didn't land up in Application Development forum..Keep posting more links till I confirm one among them is working out..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> Stop this nonsense... Moto phones come with pre-installed recovery. Boot to recovery and factory reset the phone!
> 
> Power off > Press Volume down and power button at same time.
> 
> ...



He wants to save his data... not wipe data...


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 19, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> He wants to save his data... not wipe data...



Never gonna happen 
USB debugging/storage won't get activated untill you unlock device.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 19, 2015)

you can try pushing an automatic backup app from the play store site-push to phone feature
worst case scenario use a data recovery program on your pc to recover atleast some data


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> Never gonna happen
> USB debugging/storage won't get activated untill you unlock device.



it will happen.. search for getting access for adb with pattern locked XDA..
sometimes you need to think different...
1. [Tool][Windows] Control a device with a brokâ€¦ | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums 
2. Enable ADB / USB Debugging with a broken scrâ€¦ | Verizon Samsung Galaxy S III | XDA Forums
3. [Q] Fastboot Recovery/Remotely enable USB deâ€¦ | Google Nexus 4 | XDA Forums
4. How To Bypass/Disable Pattern Unlock On Android via ADB Commands


----------



## lywyre (Feb 19, 2015)

Try long pressing your power button till you get the power menu. I think your power menu should include option to turn on data. This option is available only after the device is locked after consecutive failed attempts to unlock.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 19, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> it will happen.. search for getting access for adb with pattern locked XDA..
> sometimes you need to think different...
> 1. [Tool][Windows] Control a device with a brokâ€¦ | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums
> 2. Enable ADB / USB Debugging with a broken scrâ€¦ | Verizon Samsung Galaxy S III | XDA Forums
> ...



this!! 
should be made a sticky! very informative links


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 20, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> this!!
> should be made a sticky! very informative links


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Yes.. only "Sometimes" not always.. I always find everything okay with it "XDA"...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



XDA is my goto trouble shooter.


----------



## IndRaj95 (Feb 20, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> it will happen.. search for getting access for adb with pattern locked XDA..
> sometimes you need to think different...
> 1. [Tool][Windows] Control a device with a brokâ€¦ | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums
> 2. Enable ADB / USB Debugging with a broken scrâ€¦ | Verizon Samsung Galaxy S III | XDA Forums
> ...



I haven't lost hope yet..Thanks a lot..Let me check these out..

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> you can try pushing an automatic backup app from the play store site-push to phone feature
> worst case scenario use a data recovery program on your pc to recover atleast some data



Net is off.And I don't know how well recovery would work out.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 21, 2015)

IndRaj95 said:


> I haven't lost hope yet..Thanks a lot..Let me check these out..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



you can try recovery without reset and see what happens as well


----------



## IndRaj95 (Feb 21, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> you can try recovery without reset and see what happens as well



How can I do recovery without reset?


----------



## stackiq (Feb 23, 2015)

1. Ensure the device is powered off, and unplugged

2. Press and hold the Volume Down button and Power button (located on the right edge of the device) for approximately 3 seconds then release.

3. From the "Boot Mode Selection Menu" screen, select Recovery.

Note: Use the Volume Down button to scroll through the menu options and the Volume Up button to select.

4. From the "No Command" screen (Android figure lying on his back), press and hold the Power button then press and release the Volume Up button to display the menu options.

and here wipe data and give it factory reset. Now reboot.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 23, 2015)

IndRaj95 said:


> How can I do recovery without reset?



simply run a program like recuva with the phone connected to your PC


----------



## IndRaj95 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hmm..I can consider that.But still I 'd like to wait for an answer that can achieve something good.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 24, 2015)

Try this, then this


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 24, 2015)

IndRaj95 said:


> Hmm..I can consider that.But still I 'd like to wait for an answer that can achieve something good.



nothing happened yet???


----------



## IndRaj95 (Feb 24, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> nothing happened yet???



Ya..Tried everything but still not able to get a solution that suits my case..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 25, 2015)

IndRaj95 said:


> Ya..Tried everything but still not able to get a solution that suits my case..



lollipop updated???
USB debugging enabled?? using those methods???
Just ask your questions to those xda threads I suggested, there you will get help instant...


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 25, 2015)

Do post back the solution in case you succeed.

ADB is your only route. Root would have helped. Good Luck.


----------



## IndRaj95 (Feb 25, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> lollipop updated???
> USB debugging enabled?? using those methods???
> Just ask your questions to those xda threads I suggested, there you will get help instant...



Not updated to lollipop.USB debugging is disabled.
I'll post in other forums.

- - - Updated - - -



Mr.Kickass said:


> Do post back the solution in case you succeed.
> 
> ADB is your only route. Root would have helped. Good Luck.


 
Ya.But USB debugging is disabled.
I'll surely post if I get a solution as it'll help those stuck with the same problem in the future.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 25, 2015)

IndRaj95 said:


> Not updated to lollipop.USB debugging is disabled.



you can enable it through adb shell... search for it...


----------



## IndRaj95 (Feb 25, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> you can enable it through adb shell... search for it...



I tried searching but in vain..It seems that USB debugging needs to be enabled for ADB to work..


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't search, ask. Start a thread under your devices' *Q&A* section. Your phone is very popular, so someone probably knows something. There is no guarantee, but at least you'll get to know if a solution even exists in the first place.

- - - Updated - - -

I'd have suggested you some alternative, but unfortunately a cracking solution only exists for iPhone and Blackberry


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 26, 2015)

IndRaj95 said:


> I tried searching but in vain..It seems that USB debugging needs to be enabled for ADB to work..



I think you can do it if you already installed adb drivers in computer...


----------



## IndRaj95 (Feb 26, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I think you can do it if you already installed adb drivers in computer...



The question is how...?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 26, 2015)

IndRaj95 said:


> The question is how...?



I gave you links.. I think you did not checked that...

[SOLVED] - Manually enable adb debugging from recovery - XDA Forums

another good one..

[Q] Broken Screen, Need to Enable ADB | Nexus 7 | XDA Forums


----------



## lywyre (Feb 26, 2015)

lywyre said:


> Try long pressing your power button till you get the power menu. I think your power menu should include option to turn on data. This option is available only after the device is locked after consecutive failed attempts to unlock.



Did you try this either?


----------



## IndRaj95 (Mar 3, 2015)

lywyre said:


> Did you try this either?



There's no such option..Cos its stock android..


----------



## kresckte (Feb 11, 2018)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Do you have account on XDA??? XDA is developers forum.. you will get anything there..
> there is forum called "Android development" in that you can clear your pattern/pin through ADB, if ADB not installed you can install it and you can get access also.. links below...
> 
> 1.[ZIP FLASH] Bypass And Unlock Any Android Loâ€¦ | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums
> ...



Very informative. I forgot PIN password of the lock screen on Android. I'll try it.


----------

